# TTR newbie- hello all-



## del boy (Jun 9, 2008)

First up- great site/forum!
I've had my navarro (?) blue TTR for about 4 weeks now and i love it!! The car has a couple of quirks and i wondered if anyone out there it TT land could advise me if the car has faults.... as it has a warranty i wanna get 'em fixed asap.
1. Occasionally 4 beeps on start up.
2. The engine rattles like a diesel on start up.. is this normal?
3. Passenger window has an intermittant fault,- it just stops working for no apparent reason, there is an quiet click noise from inside the passenger door when you operate either switch- so it can't be a fuse, but the window does'nt move up or down... 
Any ideas????
The car is a 2001 225 roadster- i've had the cambelt kit and water pump done as a precaution as the car is now 7 years old- but its only done 37,000 miles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the 4 beeps on start up are telling you the back up battery in the alarm in on its way out and you need to change the alarm unit 
Dont for get you might onte to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you handed over the cash did you get the car checked over? AA/RAC report? My advice get the car to a good independent for a check.
Welcome to the forum, no knows how expensive it can be :twisted:


----------



## del boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi ya thanks for your reply... of course i checked the car over! it was faultless- The 4 beeps and window probs are intermittant and all the TT's i looked at clatter a bit on start up i just wondered what causes it!
I'm after as much info as poss to hit the warrenty company with-as no doubt they will try to talk their way outta paying.
Usually you would take the car back to where you bought it from, but thats a 160 mile round trip (i live on the coast near yarmouth, i got the car from an independant near Chelmsford) so its a bit of a treck, although they have been very helpful and seem keen to me happy.
Thanks again, Del.


----------



## del boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi- thanks for the info; will pass it on the the warranty company! Del


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

del boy said:


> Hi ya thanks for your reply... of course i checked the car over! it was faultless- The 4 beeps and window probs are intermittant and all the TT's i looked at clatter a bit on start up i just wondered what causes it!
> I'm after as much info as poss to hit the warrenty company with-as no doubt they will try to talk their way outta paying.
> Usually you would take the car back to where you bought it from, but thats a 160 mile round trip (i live on the coast near yarmouth, i got the car from an independant near Chelmsford) so its a bit of a treck, although they have been very helpful and seem keen to me happy.
> Thanks again, Del.


It was obviouslly not that faultless :roll:

I think you'll struggle to get the warranty company to shell out for the battery in the alarm(thats what the 4 beeps are).

Are you able to raise the passenger window from the drivers side? If not it sounds like either the motor or possibly its jammed somehow? You'd need to get the door panel off and take a look.

Matt


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Steady Del Boy, only trying to help :? The diesel sound when starting indicates a problem. The reason I mentioned an AA/RAC report was that it would tell you the problems, enable you to haggle on price, then get them fixed when purchased. I had one done because I'm not a motor engineer. Most users on the forum would recommend finding a good local Audi independent(put a message out on the forum someone near to you may know of one).


----------



## del boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies... yeah fair play i have got a grump on- i spent months looking for a TTR- the prob with intermittant faults is they never show themselves when you need them to (like during the test drive or when tryin to explain the problem to a mechanic!).
Anywho, the window on the passenger side does'nt work from either switch, and it does'nt drop an inch when you open the door or roof.
Just to clarify, the engin clatter only lasts for a split second- once the engin tunrs over it runs fine and even. When standing in front of the car with the bonnet open, the clatter seems to be coming from the top/back right hand side of the block... it reminds me of a loose tappet sound on cars of old!
If anyone knows of a independant audi specialist in the Norwich/yarmouth area please let me know1 Thanks, Del.


----------

